# Soapmaking



## Stacykins (Nov 9, 2011)

I didn't see a soapmaking thread, but with all the self sufficient and crafty people here, I can't be the only one! I started a few years ago making cold process soap. I have ultra sensitive skin (even commercial products for 'sensitive' skin cause me to break out) so this allows me to control the quality of the cosmetics I use. I also make my own lotions (in the form of lotion bars) and lip balm. If asked by friends I will gift them stuff I make, since selling it opens up a whole can of worms and I'd need business insurance and whatnot. 

Not to mention, I just LOVE making soap. It is fun, just like cooking, just with lye (meaning proper safety precautions must be used!). It is chemistry in action. I keep my recipes fairly simple, but goats milk is always present in my mixes unless someone asks me specifically for a soap without. 

And what is a thread without pictures? This is a batch I made this past weekend. My father wanted a soap that he could give out as Christmas presents. I taught him how to make soap, but he is really busy being a high school teacher and all. His is 50% lard (nice, white, hard soap), 30% coconut oil (white, hard, adds lots of frothy bubbles, but can be drying if used in too high a percentage most of the time), 10% grapeseed oil, 10% sweet almond oil, and fragrance. That is his preferred recipe, and he wanted it without goats milk for a pretty white soap (boo!). 







The next picture is the soap I made for Christmas presents. A little more complicated. 65% olive oil, 25% coconut oil, and 10% sweet almond oil, with goats milk and tussah silk (this gets dissolved in the lye/milk mixture). Goats milk discolors soap to a creamy/brown color, but it is amazing for the skin. 






That is a hunk of Dad's soap next to mine because I accidentally ruined a piece of his, hah.


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 9, 2011)

awesome! 
i really want to try making soap, and i just found someone close by with goats milk. i plan to go get some this weekend. would you be so kind as to share your recipes and directions how you make it? the simpler and more broken down the better for me lol this is my first time. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 9, 2011)

Hrm, soapmaking in a nutshell, hard to type down it all in one sitting. One resource to check out and utilize is SoapCalc .  It has information on the actual soapmaking process and a handy dandy calculator that helps determine how much you need of each ingredient in the recipe.

Aside from the actual ingredients, a few things to have are:
*Vinegar* - like, a gallon. Acetic acid is used to counteract the strong base (lye) in case of any spills, splashes on your skin, etc. 
*Goggles* - your eyes + strong base = blindness
Food prep, medical, or cleaning *gloves* because your skin + strong base = chemical burn
*A scale* that can measure in both grams and ounces, and has a *tare* function 
A set of *plastic containers* gladware, mixing bowls, etc. for measuring out ingredients into. Label and keep these separate from containers you prepare food in. Soap residue + food = not good. Why plastic? The reaction between Sodium Hydroxide and water is very exothermic and can *shatter glass* (even pyrex), resulting in a caustic basic solution being spilled EVERYWHERE! It won't eat through the plastic. I use cheap juice jugs that I got at a dollar store, solo cups, etc. 
*A stick/immersion blender w/bell attachment*, not whisk. This is optional, but it will SAVE you a ton of elbow grease when it comes to mixing the soap batter until it reaches trace (thickens enough to pour into mold, that is). 

I wish I could just download all the soapmaking info from my brain into here, since there is a lot to know. Like how different oils have different properties due to their fatty acid makeup. Like coconut and palm oil add TONS of bubbles to soap, but if too much is used with too low a superfat level (that is, oil leftover after the saponification is complete, hand and body soap needs superfat or else it will be very harsh), it can dry out your skin. Olive oil is very very moisturizing but a pure olive oil soap (Castille) has barely any lather at all. Castor oil is both ultra moisturizing aaand adds lots of fluffy lather, but too much makes for a soft soap that doesn't last long. And that there are so many different additives, like goats milk, tussah silk, clays, botanical, etc., that you can add to the soap. FYI, PLEASE research on how to specifically make a goats milk soap before doing so. The GM must be frozen, very slushy, or the mixing container sitting in an ice bath because the exothermic reaction between the goats milk and the lye (GM replaces water in a normal recipe) can scald the goats milk if it gets too hot, resulting in burnt, icky milk that won't work for soap. 

Here is a good How-To for the Cold Process (no additional heat needed method) of soapmaking.  I suggest doing some research and wandering the internet before doing it. It is pretty easy, but a lot of caution is necessary because of the NaOH.


----------



## snowgirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pics & info on soapmaking.  It sounds like fun.  I've been making cheese for a few months and want to try soap.  I know you can buy lye online.  Are there places where you can buy it locally?  Thanks.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 9, 2011)

snowgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics & info on soapmaking.  It sounds like fun.  I've been making cheese for a few months and want to try soap.  I know you can buy lye online.  Are there places where you can buy it locally?  Thanks.


I've found the only local place that reliably stocks 100% lye (must say so on bottle, pure lye, sodium hydroxide, and/or NaOH) are Ace hardware stores. They sell it, and it is in the plumbing section. Apparently it can be used to clear out clogged drains. Definitely hit up the local hardware stores first, buying online means you have to pay hazmat shipping charges, which are an arm and a leg.


----------



## snowgirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, my husband suggested that I check Ace for the lye.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 10, 2011)

My nearest neighbor makes his own soap and it is wonderful. He makes an old fashioned lye soap and another more modern type soap with different  oils for those with sensitive skin. I shall try to get the "recipes".


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 10, 2011)

I have found lye at Lowe's and our local True Value hardware store. Just make sure the label says 100% lye.  And goat milk soap can be whiter (not pure white, but not too dark) if you freeze the milk and put the pot in a sink of ice water while the lye dissolves.  If it's not allowed to heat up too much it'll stay pretty creamy colored!


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is a simple recipe for a first batch that makes a nice lathering soap. All your oils can be found at the local Wal-Mart store! All measurements are by weight so you will need a digital kitchen scale.

4 oz Castor Oil
8 oz Coconut Oil
8 oz Olive Oil
12 ounces of Lard 
4.45 ounces of Lye Beads
8 ounces of water 

Place your lye beads in a heat proof glass container large enough to hold the entire 2 pound batch. Very gently pour in the lye while you stir. Continue to stir until lye is completely disolved.(Be VERY careful as solution will get super hot and don't inhale fumes)
Prepare mold by spraying with non stick olive oil.

While lye is cooling, go ahead and measure out your oils and set them aside.
Allow the lye mixture to cool until it reaches a temperature of between 100 and 120 degrees.
After lye cools, add the oils as you stir. Continue to stir until soap traces (consistancy will be like a cooked custard, thick but loose)
Pour into mold and allow to set up for 2 days.
Turn out finished loaf and allow to set for one week. Then cut into desired bars and lay them flat to allow them to breathe and cure for a minimum of 4 weeks.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 10, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I have found lye at Lowe's and our local True Value hardware store. Just make sure the label says 100% lye.  And goat milk soap can be whiter (not pure white, but not too dark) if you freeze the milk and put the pot in a sink of ice water while the lye dissolves.  If it's not allowed to heat up too much it'll stay pretty creamy colored!


 Yep, the key to a good goats milk soap is to make sure the milk doesn't get too hot! I like to weigh out most of my goats milk, and then pour the milk into an ice cube tray. I do this the day before. I also double up with milk/lye container in an ice bath, too.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep I love to make soap!! It is my artistic outlet!!!! 

Here is my goat's milk soap, Fun in the Sun!!






Honey Bee


----------



## peteyfoozer (Dec 21, 2011)

Ravens Haven, what are you using for colorant? Those look great. I never tried coloring my goat milk soaps, but I would sure love to!


----------



## tamsflock (Dec 22, 2011)

Ravens Haven, very pretty soaps and colors, I too have never added colors what did you use?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a recipe for goat soap ????


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, Raven's Haven, you really are an artist! That soap is gorgeous! Did you use bubblewrap to get the honeycomb appearance on the Honey Bee soap?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a recipe for goat soap ????


Anyone??? Stacykins ???


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 4, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a recipe for goat soap ????


Just use frozen goat milk to replace your liquid, or use a 50% by using half the liquid for your lye and putting in the other half as GM at trace.
I soap lower temps and don't insulate so it doesn't heat up and burn the milk.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on in awhile. Thank you all for your kind words. I love to make soap and I love to play with colors. We use micas and we also use beet root powder and things like that.  Yes I use bubblewrap for the honeybee soaps.


----------



## cybercat (Jan 11, 2012)

Another soap maker here.  Just for us not selling yet.  Last batch i made was with coconut milk.  It is still curing.  We are working on fence to get in La Manchas as I drink alot of milk.  Glad to meet you all.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you, I will have to start trying colors on my goatmilk soaps! Yours just look amazing.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 11, 2012)

I too love making goat milk soap. I freeze any  miilk that goes "goaty." I freeze 12 oz in a ziplock bag. Just enough for one batch of soap 



			
				SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a recipe for goat soap ????


Here is the recipe I use.

http://www.marthastewart.com/265890/dr-brent-ridges-goat-milk-soap

Here are some photos from the last time I made soap. 







In the course of three days I made over 100 bars of soap!
I gave most of it away for the Holidays

Here is my Lavendar Oatmeal soap.











Here is a close up of some of the different types of molds






Here are some fun bug soaps I made for kids.






I used clear "stamps" found at Michael's or any other craft store, 
the type you put ink on to make cards etc. 
There are many that fit inside the soap molds.

Here is the label I use for most of my soaps.







Then when I have small amts of soap left that don't make an entire bar, 
I put the soap in candy molds and make small soaps.

This year my daughter gave me an idea. To make a "Travel Pack" 
of my small soaps, in a tiny ziplock bag with a label. So they can be 
put in carry on luggage without a problem.

Here is the label I made for those soaps.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks and AWESOME SOAPS !!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 11, 2012)

I LOVE making soap and lotions - as does my daughter (not the soap part though...too young still).  I only WISH I could get my colors to show as "true" as those swirly ones!  I don't know what I do wrong but I ALWAYS screw them up!  

My goat milk soaps aren't pretty...but they sure are NICE!  (I have to work on my 'presentation' a bit though.  

I've found 100% lye at Lowe's as well - in the plumbing section.  I've also bought it online...no hazmat fees for me - i think that depends on the state you live in.  (Then again...that was a few years ago!)


----------



## Sinistershelly (Feb 18, 2012)

I love soap.. I am new at it and became an addict very quickly. The first batch I made, well a friend mostly made while teaching me, its a cold process soap. Next pay day I am gonna get a few batches of melt and pour. I cant wait. 




On the left the 2 square ones are made with animal fat, it was a very basic recipe, forgot what else we added
The other 4 were made with goats milk, beeswax, oatmeal, grapefruit oil, avacado oil, and a yummy scent called Rise and Shine. I made this one to be used on the face


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh that square mold is very pretty!!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah, this is exactly the kind of thread I was looking for.  

I "inherited" my pre-teen's small goat herd, as he is moving on to other things (mainly a larger homework load + Boy Scouts), so I'm looking for ways to use the 1.5 gallons/day we're getting.  Drinking milk, fresh goat cheese, and ice cream is all I've made so far.  However, in the past, I bought some goat milk soap (a major luxury considering our budget and it's big price of $6/bar) and we LOVED that it lathered up so nicely and lasted much longer than store bought soap that practically melts in the tub/shower.  So, my husband suggested I make goat milk soap w/the milk.

So, now that I have his encouragement, I'm trying to get myself psyched up for my first try.  I might even try it out tomorrow.  But, I have questions about molds.  I have some melt and pour molds laying around somewhere so I'll likely use those for my first batch but I think I'd much prefer cut bars from loaves.  I know I could use a shoebox for my loaf mold but what do I line it with?  Is waxed butcher paper the standard?  Where does one get it from?  Are there other good options for lining molds?  And, if I find a sturdy, plastic rectangular container, do I need to line it, too?  Or will the loaf pop out okay and not stick to the plastic sides or bottom?  

Thank you all so very much for sharing your expertise, links, and recipes.  I look forward to reading your answers.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 16, 2012)

P.S.  I'm going to be using the Dr. Brent Ridges recipe you provided a link to, Rebbetzin.  Thanks!


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 13, 2012)

I just started making soap with my goats milk. I am having a hard time waiting to use it.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 18, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I just started making soap with my goats milk. I am having a hard time waiting to use it.


Be patient, it is not worth burning your skin!   I remember one year my daughter gave everyone some nice homemade soap. But, didn't let it cure first!  I made the mistake of using it on some "delicate parts" and... I will never use "uncured" soap again for sure!

My soap is way to caustic when it is new, burns my fingers if I don't use gloves when I unmold it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 18, 2012)

Rebbetzin, are you using a recipe that went through a lye calculator?  The only reason I ask, is that most of the reason to "cure" soap is actually to dry out the moisture and harden it.  Most soaps (for body use) are superfatted to 5% so the lye is already used up by the time you unmold it.  I can unmold mine and not wear gloves and not have a single problem with it.  Maybe yours is not superfatted?  Just curious.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 20, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Rebbetzin, are you using a recipe that went through a lye calculator?  The only reason I ask, is that most of the reason to "cure" soap is actually to dry out the moisture and harden it.  Most soaps (for body use) are superfatted to 5% so the lye is already used up by the time you unmold it.  I can unmold mine and not wear gloves and not have a single problem with it.  Maybe yours is not superfatted?  Just curious.


No, I was just using a recipe I found on the web. I have no idea if it is "superfatted"... there are  more than double the "fats/oils" than any other ingredients in the recipe.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 20, 2012)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you mind PMing me the recipe? I'd love to run it through a calculator just to see what it comes out to.    If not, that's ok.


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 20, 2012)

I unmolded mine and even tried it with a wet washcloth, and it did not burn. Maybe that means I can use it as soon as I think its hard enough??


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it possible to make soap _without _lye??
(sorry for the dumb newbie question...)


----------



## Godsgrl (Feb 14, 2013)

EllieMay said:
			
		

> Is it possible to make soap _without _lye??
> (sorry for the dumb newbie question...)


I'd like to know also. Lye scares me.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 14, 2013)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> EllieMay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is possible... And lye can be dangerous. 
You need to wear good hand and face protection in case of splashes. (Don't ask how I know!)

Many craft stores have a section with soap making supplies, and there are tons of suppliers on 
the web. 

Here are some links on making soap without lye.

This one has lots of recipes

http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/soap-recipes.html

This is for glycerine based soap

http://www.livestrong.com/article/171209-how-to-make-natural-soap-without-lye/

This is a neat site...and an interesting oatmeal soap recipe.

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...soap/recipe-for-oatmeal-melt-and-pour-soap-2/

there are tons and tons of websites on soapmaking

Use the words "melt and pour soap recipes" and you will have many places to 
choose.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 14, 2013)

*Awesome thread. We're just getting into making soap and I will definitely be taking the time to read all this! *


----------



## Godsgrl (Feb 15, 2013)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> Godsgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much, I'm really excited to try this!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 15, 2013)

I went back and looked at all the previous posts. 

It was a while ago now that I posted my soap labels.
I came up with a new label for Travel size soaps.







The goats went on a "vacation" and it fits right into
a "Travel" theme.


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Question, when I froze my milk (or I should say when the ex put the milk in the freezer, unbeknownst to me he did not lay it flat) it has froze sitting "upright" so it's more of a ball shape than flat.  How big of an issue will this cause?  I haven't tried making soap yet, but have started by my stuff and I'm wondering if the thickness of the frozen milk will be an issue or if I should just unthaw it and give it to the dogs.

Also, it's been frozen for several months - will that be an issue?

Where do y'all get your molds?  I've bought a few silicone molds from amazon (they aren't as big as I thought they would be) and they are little - like the size of those mini reeces cups. Could I still use these?


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 6, 2013)

Should not be an issue. I freeze mine in 16oz packages of zip lock bags and lay flat. I have had some for several months.
I ordered my mold from Hoeggers.


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 7, 2013)

Could you recommend a recipe book for goat soap?  Also, there are so many cheese recipe books out there (I ordered one, but it didn't deal specifically with goat milk) I'd like to buy a few "favorites"


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 7, 2013)

I am new at soap making, but I looked up a few recipes  online. I use majestic mountian's lye calculator online.
Find out how much oils you need for you mold, and plug them in. The calculator will tell you how much lye to use.
I use all goats milk for my liquid in all recipes.

A few I have tried are:

26.2 oz palm oil
30.6 oz olive oil
13.1 canola oil 

add lye and goats milk  this one I also added honey and oatmeal.

another one is:

24.5 oz canola oil
10.9 oz coconut oil
24.5 oz olive oil 

these ingredients you can find in the grocery store.

Of course you will have to adjust the oil amounts to fit your mold.
If you go to MM website and plug then in, you can find out the % of each oil in the recipe and you can adjust the amounts.
The website does it for you. 

good luck


----------



## danielburns271 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am performing this when I was at high school, with Oil and Alcali ? Am I right? I love doing extraordinary things like this while I am still alive!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 1, 2013)

So, a year later......I finally tried it out.  

Here are some cheap molds I made.  I lined them with corrugated plastic.  The ribbons just help me lift the liner and soap out of the box when I'm ready to unmold.










My first ever attempt at soap making - goat milk, honey, and oatmeal (unscented).  I burned it and call it a success because I learned a lot.  





My second attempt - goat milk and honey (unscented).  Looks like vanilla pudding here but it's the lighting.  The pic below shows the same batch in daylight.  Can't wait 'til I can use it!





Fyi, you can see the burned soap in the background.  What a huge difference in color, eh?  It just kept getting darker and darker.





My husband payed me the biggest compliment when he said "It looks good enough to eat".  lol  So sweet.  It does remind me a little bit of panna cotta.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 2, 2013)

ChickenPotPie, those look great!!! Good job!!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Apr 2, 2013)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> ChickenPotPie, those look great!!! Good job!!


Thank you.  And thank you (all) for posting your soaps on this thread.  They are so beautiful - they got me excited to try it.  I can see how this could be easy to get hooked on and I haven't even tested the soaps out yet.  lol


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 15, 2019)

Is anybody still active on this thread?
I have a question about soapmaking


----------

